# How to keep water droplets off your GoPro lens



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I am looking for something to aid in keeping water droplets from staying on my camera lens. RainX is not good for plastic, but a plastic alternative would be nice.


----------



## adgeiser

turtle wax. i and many others i know use it on our motorcycle helmet visors...water just rolls off.


----------



## caspermike

Lick it


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

Caspermike you always have something good to say.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

adgeiser said:


> turtle wax. i and many others i know use it on our motorcycle helmet visors...water just rolls off.


I will pick up some turtle wax tomorrow


----------



## crispy

*baby shampoo + rubbing alcohol*

works great for eye glasses, but washes off after a while and needs to be reapplied.

never tried wax, but you might want to make sure it doesn't contain abrasives...most automotive wax does to polish the paint and wax in one step. meguires fiberglass mold release wax is 100% pure wax which would be better for a lens

also might try searching for tips from surf photographers as they have a lot of experience with this


----------



## Snowhere

Why is RainX not good for plastic? I have used it for decades on my motorcycle faceshields and I have never had a problem.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I am not sure, but it says on the bottle not to use it on plastic. If someone knows please post.


----------



## caspermike

Swimmers been licking the plastic googles for years clear none abrasive and won't take away from the quality like most waxed that leave blurry film. Plus just relick to reapply! Super cheap and easily transported.


----------



## Snowhere

I just checked my bottle of RainX and it says only use on pre-approved plastics. I am pretty sure my motorcycle helmet face shield is polycarbonate, as it has to be rated for impacts. What's the Go-pro lens made out of?


----------



## SummitAP

any surfactant that wont destroy your lens coating... and i'm not sure what that would be
not sure if the lens is coated
lemon juice works or dish soap work well for uncoated glass


----------



## rockinRio

Actually my buddy talked with the GoPro guys directly, they did recommended RainX. Besides what kind of breakdown are we talking about. It is likely you'll replace the or lose the camera before the plastic is seriously damaged.


----------



## brandob9

The instructions on my GoPro HD explicitly said to use RainX.


----------



## yak1

check out this stuff Novus plastic polish

novuspolish


----------



## austin_piwi

You Guys do not use Rain X on your lens, the plastic will start to decay after a year and kiss goodbye to your 500 dollar GoPro. Definitley have to try this product GoSpot. Its the complete opposite of Rain X. It uses some weird formula that is safe on GoPro's and the chemical basis is actually hydrophillic, it doesnt beed, it flows off the lens


----------



## Shitouta

Human urine works great to keep water off the lens. Just get a buddy to pee on your go-pro before big rapids, if he or she has good aim you don't even have to get our of your boat. Make sure you keep your eyes closed.


----------



## Dejan Smaic

Gel tooth paste.


----------



## bystander

austin_piwi said:


> You Guys do not use Rain X on your lens, the plastic will start to decay after a year and kiss goodbye to your 500 dollar GoPro. Definitley have to try this product GoSpot. Its the complete opposite of Rain X. It uses some weird formula that is safe on GoPro's and the chemical basis is actually hydrophillic, it doesnt beed, it flows off the lens


Just for your info, you do not use the RainX (or anything else for that matter) on the GoPro itself. You use it on the case, which is something that is replaceable for $50 if I'm not mistaken. That is, unless you bought a Session, which is a lot cheaper.

As far as using the RainX, make sure to follow the directions. If used properly, even if there is slight decay, it'll be polished smooth after each use.


----------



## shappattack

caspermike said:


> Lick it


This is actually true. I know a few professional photographers that shoot on the water footage using super fancy cameras and waterproof housings. They lick the hell out of the outer lense of the housing to keep water from staying on it.


----------



## IATNR

Keep it submerged. Work good, last long time.


----------



## MountainmanPete

Apply turtle wax, lick, repeat.


----------



## Ole Rivers

Never Wet by Rustoleum is superhydrophylic...
http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/neverwet/neverwet-glass-cleaner


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ColoradoKayak15

Use an unscented white candle and draw a cross hatch pattern then rub the lense until you can’t see the wax it did it for mine and it works so far also using your own body oils like behind your ear and rubbing it in until it’s clear is a bit better than licking it while still being free and easy


----------



## Dejan Smaic

RainX


----------



## co_bjread

Hydrophobic Sreen Protectors
I have had this for 6 months and it works great.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074G1ZKTB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I don't get any water drops, and the picture is crystal clear. I'll admit that the protector on the touch screen makes it less responsive, which gets annoying, but it is worth it to me for the protection. You could just add the one to the lens if yiui don't want the screen protector.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

